
Better than Ack - bpierre
http://geoff.greer.fm/2011/12/27/the-silver-searcher-better-than-ack/
======
gcao
This is great!

Even ack is fast, it still takes a few seconds when I search something inside
my rails project. I hate waiting. If Ag can work with same options as ack, and
with ack.vim by simply creating symbol link, it'll be great.

Btw, I noticed the output of ag does not highlight matches and include line
numbers. Maybe those are what make it a lot faster?

~~~
AngryParsley
I'm the author of Ag.

I don't know how you're running Ag, but it should highlight and print line
numbers like Ack.

If you had read the README, you'd know that Ag is faster than Ack because it
uses tricks like mmap()ing files, pthreads to take advantage of multiple CPU
cores, boyer-moore-horspool strstr(), and PCRE's JITed regex engine.

I don't use vim, but some Ag users do. There's an ag.vim:
<https://github.com/epmatsw/ag.vim>

